# VPASA News and Happenings



## Rob Fisher (10/5/21)

If you are a vaper or in the vaping game in South Africa you need to support VPASA (Vapour Product Association of SA). Also, check out the VPASA members and support those Vendors supporting VPASA! Do your part and become a member and like and follow their social media sites!
https://www.facebook.com/VapourProductsSA
https://vpasa.org.za/
https://www.instagram.com/vpasouthafrica/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

